

Platform Preview gives Web developers first taste of IE9 - glymor
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/03/platform-preview-gives-web-developers-first-taste-of-ie9.ars

======
safetytrick
I'm impressed be the preview. I can't wait for all of the simple things in FF
and Webkit to be standard! Their SVG demo is amazingly fast. Their approach is
really rather smart, it does make sense to focus more on the speed of drawing
visual elements than raw JavaScript computing power. On the SVG drawing and
bing maps demo Firefox and Chrome can't quite keep up.

